# Seeds



## BloRd (May 20, 2006)

Hay all!
I newest in growing and my english is not really god 

and i searching for some  free seeds is there any friendli user to send me some free seeds i will be happy


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

*Whats up BloRd. Welcome to MP. This forum is for the discussion of marijuana cultivation only and not for hook ups. I ask that you read the forum guidlines. *


----------



## BloRd (May 20, 2006)

sorry move to correct forum  pleas i need seeds


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 20, 2006)

BloRd said:
			
		

> sorry move to correct forum  pleas i need seeds


*Sorry i don't think you understand. There is no buying, selling, or trading seeds between members of this site. Please stop asking for seeds or hook ups. Thank you , TBG*


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sorry i don't think you understand. There is no buying, selling, or trading seeds between members of this site. Please stop asking for seeds or hook ups. Thank you , TBG*


 
That sums it up.


----------



## Ogof (May 21, 2006)

What language do you speak? 
i will tell you what was already said in the previous posts in your native tongue. 

To paraphrase the above. 

YOU WILL NOT GET ANY FREE SEEDS OR ANYTHING LIKE IT AT THIS SITE. 

So stop asking!!!!!1


----------



## BloRd (May 21, 2006)

k man... then i change ak 47 seeds for some seeds


----------



## Mutt (May 21, 2006)

This was stated in your user agreement sign up. 



> You will not use these Forums for the purposes of sharing or distributing Marijuana, Marijuana Seeds, Clones, cultivation equipment, or other information or products that could cause harm to Marijuana Passion or its affiliates.


 

Last warning and thread closed.


----------

